# Briccolina tile saw



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Iam not a fan of wet saws on the residential job site, but I picked up a small wet saw that I think many of you will like. By small I mean 11 x14 x 6, 16 lbs. What is surprising is it cuts really well flip the tile upside down and the cut edge is VERY clean like super clean. Here is a short video and some pics.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the video Craig. Now I am definetly pulling the trigger on that little saw! 



Dave


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the video. I'd like that saw.

Sorry to tell you this, but they'll never allow you to become an OB/GYN doctor with hands like that!!!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Good saw and demo. You call the miter Jolly? Hadn't heard that term , surprised it cuts better pulling away from face of tile . So that's a sump fed wet blade?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Good saw and demo. You call the miter Jolly? Hadn't heard that term , surprised it cuts better pulling away from face of tile . So that's a sump fed wet blade?


yes it is. it has a Max fill slot.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

When I worked for a shop, there was an old timer with a saw like that. I had to learn to cut outlets in the center of large tile with it free hand. 

Very portable saw. Have fun with it.


----------

